# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  April Makerbot filament sale

## ronnytedeski

For those interested, when you order four or more large or 1 kg spools of MakerBot PLA or ABS Filament via their website you save 10%.  I believe this sale is going on for the entire month of April.

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

It's still not worth it in my eyes.

I can get three times the plastic for the same cost on Amazon.

It's $60 a roll from Makerbot vs $20 a roll from Amazon (If you find the right sellers)

----------


## kennycoulter

link to said sellers?

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

> link to said sellers?


Almost every seller on *Amazon* is cheaper than Makerbot. I'm in school, so I can't get on my account to look at my purchases, but it should be easy to find yourself.

----------

